# Shines White Oak Acorn Scent



## Murdock (Oct 9, 2006)

I have tried this stuff for two seasons now and it is the best cover scent I have ever used. I have had deer within 10 yards of me downwind and never smelled me. I am on the pro staff for them and anyone can send me a pm or email for more info.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Oct 9, 2006)

I love that stuff, I've had deer walk up on me while I was hanging stands. I won't use anything else for deer. They are proud of it though


----------



## Murdock (Oct 9, 2006)

I love it and I can vouch for it as can yourself. Last year I had a doe right behind me at less probably ten yards and she never knew I was there and she was downwind. I was hanging a stand and had another one come walking right up to me. This stuff works. I have gotten to be friends with the owner and he put me on the pro staff. When I get my big one this year I will be using Shines.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 26, 2006)

gotta have some of that..how do I get it?


----------

